# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An- Điểm dừng chân lý tưởng
Khách Sạn PHÚC AN Tọa lạc tại 28D1 Hoàng Hoa Thám , trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang . Khách Sạn đầy đủ tiện nghi, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ và đảm bảo đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách khi đi du lịch cũng như người dân Nha Trang cần 1 chỗ để nghỉ ngơi. Khách Sạn gần biển, gần chợ Đầm, gần nhà hàng, gần ga xe lửa, gần siêu thị lớn nhất Nha Trang, có bãi đậu xe an toàn.
Giá phòng tính theo giờ là 50.000 VND / 1 giờ
Giá phòng 2 người là ; 140.000 VND / 1 Ngày
Giá phòng 4 người là ; 180.000 VND / 1 Ngày
Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách
Quý Khách có nhu cầu cần đặt phòng vui lòng liên lạc theo số điện thoại:
0583.521.230 . 0914.103.100 or 09 888 555 44
Chúng tôi luôn luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn cho Quý Khách về giá phòng và các dịch vụ ăn uống/ du lịch tại Nha Trang với giá rẻ nhất.
Cho thuê xe máy : xe số : 50.000 VND / 1 Ngày . xe ga : 80.000 VND / 1 Ngày .
Bán vé tham quan VINPEARLAND : 430.000 VND ( giao vé tận nơi ) 
Khách Sạn Phúc An 
địa chỉ : 28D1 Hoàng Hoa Thám - Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
điện thoại :0583.521.230 .
hotline : 0914.103.100 or 09.888.555.44
cho thuê xe máy . xe số 50k / 1 ngày . xe ga 80k / 1 ngày

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## tent852

Up phụ cho bạn lên đầu nè ....

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## levan.01610

giá vé vinpaerl có 430k thôi hả bạn

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------


## haiphongtravel

Khách sạn Phúc An - điểm dừng chân lý tưởng

----------

